

Chicago’s 'cloud tax' makes Netflix and other streaming services more expensive - ComputerGuru
https://www.theverge.com/2015/7/1/8876817/chicago-cloud-tax-online-streaming-sales-netflix-spotify

======
jkcmailbox
I get that the city needs more tax revenue, I have no problem with that. Raise
sales tax or add a city income tax or some of the other ways cities increase
their tax revenue. Doing it this way is just making it more annoying for
companies to provide services to your residents. Don't make it easier for a
company to not do business with your residents than to deal with your weird
tax codes.

------
tantalor
I'm really confused about this. Is the tax decided on the billing address of
the subscriber, the location of the streaming endpoint, or the current
location of the client?

Suppose my account is registered in Chicago, but I'm spending the summer in
Cleveland; why do I have to pay the tax?

